# SS 21.10.17 - Ives #1



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Charles Ives (1874 - 1954)*

Symphony No. 1 in D minor

1. Allegro
2. Adagio Molto (Sostenuto)
3. Scherzo: Vivace
4. Allegro molto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

The weekend is approaching so another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week it's American composer Charles Ives. I enjoy this one quite a bit so I'm looking forward to listening to it again.

I'll be listening too:









Michael Tilson Thomas/Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Davis & Melbourne Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Mika said:


> View attachment 98422
> 
> Davis & Melbourne Symphony Orchestra


I will go with this version too


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Love Ives. I'll listen to Ormandy here.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

MTT for me as well, from the three-disc set.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

i'll go with the Irish band playing Sinclair's revised edition. Bonus with the Emerson Concerto.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

realdealblues said:


> The weekend is approaching so another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week it's American composer Charles Ives. I enjoy this one quite a bit so I'm looking forward to listening to it again.
> 
> I'll be listening too:
> 
> ...


I love this CD! The first Ives disc I bought many years ago.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ives: Symphony No. 1,

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

For me this one.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I have the Mehta performance of this Symphony on Decca which is pretty good, but I prefer this version so will listen to it:






Platonov conducting Perm Ballet and Opera Theatre

The Platonov version is solid all the way through but what I especially like about it is that they put so much enthusiasm into the ending it gives me goosebumps, just awesome.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I will listen from the YouTube with this one.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I forgot about the nod to Dvorak's famous Largo melody from the New World Symphony in the Ives symphony. Nice!


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks to Pugg's clarification of what "The Saturday Symphony" was all about I listened first to a dull rendition of the the Symphony from the New Philharmonia Orchestra under Harold Farberman which I have as a cheap download, my first reaction being not for me but then I tried this recording on Spotify:

View attachment 98461


So much better, in fact it sounded at times like a different symphony - very enjoyable.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Malx said:


> Thanks to Pugg's clarification of what "The Saturday Symphony" was all about I listened first to a dull rendition of the the Symphony from the New Philharmonia Orchestra under Harold Farberman which I have as a cheap download, my first reaction being not for me but then I tried this recording on Spotify:
> 
> View attachment 98461
> 
> ...


I listened to that Faberman recording on YouTube because I was considering the cheap download. I found it dull and uninteresting. I followed your lead with Ormandy on spotify. Much better. I might turn out to like Ives afterall.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I've played my rather battered Jarvi Chandos disc.


----------

